# Zweiten Kalender in Outlook ansprechen



## Yoah (2. November 2005)

Moin,

ich habe da folgendes Problem, und zwar möchte ich einen Eintrag, mittels
Visual Basic in einen öffentlichen Kalender machen.
Wie ich das Ganze mit dem Standardkalender mache, ist mir klar.
Standard, siehe Code:

```
Dim myolApp As Outlook.Application
Dim myNamespace As Outlook.NameSpace
Dim outlkTermin As Outlook.AppointmentItem
 
Set myolApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
Set myNamespace = myolApp.GetNamespace("MAPI")
 
Set outlkTermin = myolApp.CreateItem(olAppointmentItem)
outlkTermin.Subject = "Betreff ..."
outlkTermin.Save
```
Jedoch habe ich in einem öffentlich gestellten Ordner noch mehr dieser Kalender.

Wie spreche ich einen bestimmten öffentlichen Kalender denn an?


----------



## Yoah (3. November 2005)

Ich hab's selber gelöst, Tschacka!


```
Dim myolApp As Outlook.Application
Dim myNamespace As Outlook.NameSpace
Dim myFolder As Outlook.MAPIFolder
Dim outlkTermin As Outlook.AppointmentItem
 
Set myolApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
Set myNamespace = myolApp.GetNamespace("MAPI")
Set myFolder = myNamespace.PickFolder 

Set outlkTermin = myFolder.Items.Add
outlkTermin.Subject = "Betreff ..."
outlkTermin.Save
```
Und zwar mit dem PickFolder, dort kann man sich dann den entsprechenden
Kalender aussuchen und dort wird der Eintrag dann gespeichert.

*Trotzdem bleibt jetzt noch ne Frage offen!*

Wie kann man mittels PickFolder einen Ordner standardmäßig einstellen.
Wenn das Fensterchen nämlich geöffnet ist, ist immer der Posteingang selektiert.


----------

